# Advice on developing a superior golf swing



## GolferxJames (Jul 22, 2009)

Hey... James Here... I've been golfing now for a little over a year and I think my game is at least half-way decent.. however, the last two games which I played with a couple acquaintances at the local course I was totally destroyed! These were two individuals who were only playing for about as long as I have but they both had incredibly superior swings which I can't seem for the life of me to duplicate.. and what's weird is when I found out they've only been playing as long as I had, I asked them where they learned to swing like that, and BOTH of them actually recommended to me an online golf swing course type thing from http://www.golfswing.pcti-system.com .. which I'm probably going to get. However, before I did I jus wanted to find out if anyone else here is familiar with it or has tried it and what kind of results they achieved from it? I think im going to go for it, but I just wanted some 3rd and 4th opinions.  Any advice / comments / suggestions would be appreciated.. thanks!


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey G/X/J Love the user name! Welcome to the forum. I have never used the program myself but will say that there are alot of different teaching methods out there and finding the one that opens up your ability is sometimes like trying to find a needle(well you get the idea). You could always look up reviews on the product on the web( I intend on doing so myself after I am done on the forum) But be patient with yourself. I know that when I am trying to hard or in a hurry all sorts of things start to go wrong quick. One swing method for this guy might not work for another. I have really slowed down my back swing with a nice gentle forward follow through and have been driving the ball 270+ yds and straight. I will post my opinion of the product review later on,All the best and remember just have fun! C/C


----------



## Denominator (Jul 26, 2009)

Yeah, never heard of golfswingguru. I've bought soo many lessons/ training aids. Most of that stuff doesn't work for me (I've purchased the Speed Stik, Medicus Iron, videos on golf swings, and the most recent one really screwed me up, the swing gyde). While one instructor would teach me the two plane swing, another would teach me one swing plane. When I was just going out and having fun I played better. Mind you, little bits of advice have aided me significantly in increasing yardage (Such as the inside out approach), and as stated above slowing down my backswing. 

You really just have to go out there and play. You can admire the pros for how they swing, but those guys just do that stuff all day. Just continue to practice on your own, and gather little bits of info. and implement it into your game. I've seen guys with horrible looking stances, and funky looking downswings, just blasting the ball accurately. I hate hearing people talk about the wrist release and how you should do it while thinking about it. Some dude is on youtube saying he can hit 120 yards, with a half swing with an 8 iron, just by using his wrist. Some of that stuff is just a get rich quick scheme. 

Then again that book is only $25. So it's not like you'd be losing alot of money on it. I tried Ben Hogan's book, and it didn't seem to really help my game all that much.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

*Adise on developing a superior swing*

Guys: the best way to get you out of a slump or to improve your swing, and this is my opinion, is take a simple lesson from your local golf course. Right now I'm having problems chipping or using the wedge my friends here have given their advice and I tried it, but I'm not improving,so its time for my golf pro to look at what I'm doing.




























;


----------



## gostarscott (Aug 7, 2009)

:rofl: USEFUL:cheeky4:


----------



## Denominator (Jul 26, 2009)

I have now tried the swingyde a second time. I would definitely recommend using it now. It helps to control keeping the 90 degree angle on your backswing, and helps you to rotate your wrists throughout your swing. The first time it made me feel awkward, but now that I goofed around with it, I finally was able to use it at the range. It made a HUGE difference. For $25 it is definitely worth it, even if it looks cheesy.


----------



## marwin24 (Sep 10, 2009)

good post i m not perfect in this shot


----------

